# Help please.



## Darkwing (Oct 28, 2009)

And no, this isn't another one of my, "FUCK YOU PARENTS!" threads, this one is actually pretty serious.

My school is providing Swine Flu shots soon, and I don't want to take one. However, my parents are sort-of forcing the shot on me, and I don't want to take it because of all of the mercury and shit that is in it.

I keep telling my parents that the swine flu is a very minor flu virus, and that it should be nothing to worry about.

But they take things completely out of proportions and tell me that the swine flu will kill me because the media said it so they must be right.

*Sigh*

*Shakes Head and Facepalm*

So yeah, what should I tell my parents?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2009)

Tell them to fuck off, short of holding you down and jabbing you with a needle they can't force you to do shit. :V


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 28, 2009)

If they wanna make you take it, I don't really think there's much you can do. If it makes you feel any better, the crap about swine flu vaccines being horrible is just about as ridiculous and exaggerated as the rumours about the swine flu itself. I'm sure you'll be fine.

I mean, ok, David's right about them not being able to do anything but hold you down...but it's not worth going to the trouble over it. I'd get a free damn swine flu shot if I was offered one, that's for sure.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 28, 2009)

W.T.F.

Get the fucking shot.
I didn't get it because I don't care,
but if you're being OFFERED it.. and you don't have to pay shit for it,
and the shot is basically COMING TO YOU, then fucking get it.

ALWAYS ACCEPT FREE INJECTIONS. ALWAYS.

Fuck.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a F****** FLU! God.


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2009)

Just get the shot and quit whining, goddamn.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, seriously. Just get the fucking shot.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> And no, this isn't another one of my, "FUCK YOU PARENTS!" threads, this one is actually pretty serious.
> 
> ...
> 
> So yeah, what should I tell my parents?


wat


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> W.T.F.
> 
> Get the fucking shot.
> I didn't get it because I don't care,
> ...



http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/r/ro/rotorhead/489544_preparing_heroine.jpg

YYEEEEEAAAAAH THAT'S THE STUFF


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

get the shot, you piece of human debris
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
fuck you
etc


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with Aden. Don't be a whiner and take the shot. If this somehow ends up with the Illuminati mind controlling you I'll pay you a beer.

EDIT: Need to be such dicks. Cut that shit out.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you tried talking to 'em? I don't know what the details are on your story so I don't know if you did or not. 



SugarMental said:


> ALWAYS ACCEPT FREE INJECTIONS. ALWAYS.



I lol'd.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 28, 2009)

Dude, nothing's gonna happen. Chill out and take it. It's free, and you won't be waiting in line like the rest of us and paying for it.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 28, 2009)

Tell them: Fuck off! It's my body and you wont tell me what too put in it. I would fight this as hard as I can cause all a vaccine does is let your body know what it is so it can fight that strand. viruses constantly change. H1N1 will be different very shortly just like everything else. Your parents are typical dumb Americans. Sorry for stating the truth. This is why I hate the media.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell them: Fuck off! It's my body and you wont tell me what too put in it. I would fight this as hard as I can cause all a vaccine does is let your body know what it is so it can fight that strand. viruses constantly change. H1N1 will be different very shortly just like everything else. Your parents are typical dumb Americans. Sorry for stating the truth. This is why I hate the media.



......... What?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ......... What?



What do you mean what?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 28, 2009)

If it's a regular injection, I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. However, I dunno if they've come out with those yet. Is it the nasal spray? If so, I'd try to look up some articles on the nasal flu vac that you should print out and show to your parents.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell them: Fuck off! It's my body and you wont tell me what too put in it. I would fight this as hard as I can cause all a vaccine does is let your body know what it is so it can fight that strand. viruses constantly change. H1N1 will be different very shortly just like everything else. Your parents are typical dumb Americans. Sorry for stating the truth. This is why I hate the media.



Well, thanks for actually providing a response, other than going, "Just take the damn shot you priss." xD


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell them: Fuck off! It's my body and you wont tell me what too put in it. I would fight this as hard as I can cause all a vaccine does is let your body know what it is so it can fight that strand. viruses constantly change. H1N1 will be different very shortly just like everything else. Your parents are typical dumb Americans. Sorry for stating the truth. This is why I hate the media.


I'm sorry, I forgot you were a fucking doctor. I guess injections are a bad thing, and this kid obviously knows better than his parents!

EDIT: all responses are equally valid, sunshine, it's just that you don't like our answers not being "you're right, fuck the man".


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 28, 2009)

Take the shot. There's no mercury in them. There's no danger. Stop being a retard. Mercury is HARMLESS anyway, there's prescriptions where you eat pure mercury. It's the fumes that are toxic.
I wish this shit was mandatory, by law you must take the shot unless you physically can't. If not they force it on you and slap you with a fine.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot you were a fucking doctor. I guess injections are a bad thing, and this kid obivously knows better than his parents!
> 
> EDIT: all responses are equally valid, sunshine, it's just that you don't like our answers not being "you're right, fuck the man".



hey
hey
corto
chill out buddy
here's a beer


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

God dammit no that shit got mercury.

EDIT; I just realized Darkwing is fourteen. If memory serves me right, you can't even think at that age. Kid, trust your parents. I'm pretty sure they know more about this stuff than you do.
EDIT x2: Or you can ask for advice on a furry art forum (and act like the only useful advice is the only one supporting your ill-conceived decision) because we're probably the smartests guys when it comes down to medicine.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 28, 2009)

Just take the damn thing, fuck. It's free you 'tard.

And even if it isn't, you're parents are paying.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 28, 2009)

For any vegans and vegetarians wondering: influenza shots are made by incubating the flu in chicken eggs.

FUKK DA MAN
GET SICK DIE YOUNG


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, okay, I read all of your posts.

So your all 110% sure that this thing is safe and won't get me sick or ill or anything?


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah fight the poooooooower duuuuuuudeeeeee





















Take the damn shot.


Darkwing said:


> Okay, okay, I read all of your posts.
> 
> So your all 110% sure that this thing is safe and won't get me sick or ill or anything?


It's specifically designed to KEEP you from getting ill. Come on, have sense. Since when did you know better than doctors and scientists?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 28, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot you were a fucking doctor. I guess injections are a bad thing, and this kid obviously knows better than his parents!
> 
> EDIT: all responses are equally valid, sunshine, it's just that you don't like our answers not being "you're right, fuck the man".



Well taking the fact that everyone I know who got the shot caught the fucking thing brings me too believe it's more a money thing then a health thing. Getting it can be beneficial for some but for others it's more harm then good. Besides, letting your body do it's thing is better in the long run so you don't become dependent.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 28, 2009)

Corto said:


> God dammit no that shit got mercury.


Actually it has no elemental mercury, it's part of another chemical that's totally safe and is in all flu shots. And mercury is safe anyway, just don't leave it out and inhale the fumes.

This is seriously the worst excuse for not getting a flu vaccine. Ever.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 28, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> For any vegans and vegetarians wondering: influenza shots are made by incubating the flu in chicken eggs.



Whoa, really?

I didn't know that.


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> This is seriously the worst excuse for not getting a flu vaccine. Ever.


I don't want the shot because the needle is silver and I'm a vampire because I'm in love with Edward Cullen from Twilight. he so dreamy




Noctus wins.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Okay, okay, I read all of your posts.
> 
> So your all 110% sure that this thing is safe and won't get me sick or ill or anything?



Well, if it does make you sick, you'll know in about 10 minutes of taking it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ALWAYS ACCEPT FREE INJECTIONS. ALWAYS.


Heroin? Poison? Mercury? those can be free. (at least to try)


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Heroin? Poison? Mercury? those can be free. (at least to try)


Depends, do you have any?


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah kid take the vaccine. Better safe than sorry. 
Draggie: I was joking about the beer.


pheonix said:


> Well taking the fact that everyone I know who got the shot caught the fucking thing brings me too believe it's more a money thing then a health thing. Getting it can be beneficial for some but for others it's more harm then good. Besides, letting your body do it's thing is better in the long run so you don't become dependent.


So, if your reasons for not taking it is "this is a money thing" and the vaccine is fucking free, whats the fucking problem?

EDIT: Also the idea that they got sick_  despite_ taking the vaccine and not _because_ of taking it didn't cross your mind?


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's specifically designed to KEEP you from getting ill. Come on, have sense. Since when did you know better than doctors and scientists?



Yeah, yeah, I know. I am just a bit nervous about taking the vaccine because it's kinda new, y'know, who knows if something gets fucked up and some sort of new infection or disease goes around or something.


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. I am just a bit nervous about taking the vaccine because it's kinda new, y'know, who knows if something gets fucked up and some sort of new infection or disease goes around or something.


You won't be the first person in the world recieving the shot and it will have been tested.


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I'm sure there are months of testings and research. It's not like someone sneezes into a tube, injects that shit into a tree, sees the thing doesn't get killed and then they sell the vaccine.

At it's most basic, selling an useless (or dangerous) vaccine is a bad business move (bad PR) so if you don't trust those SHADY CORPORATE PEOPLE then trust that they love money and killing people ain't a good way of making it in the medicine industry.


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

Corto said:


> Well I'm sure there are months of testings and research. It's not like someone sneezes into a tube, injects that shit into a tree, sees the thing doesn't get killed and then *give it to you for free*


Now your arguement works with the circumstance. :>


----------



## Corto (Oct 28, 2009)

well they're obviously selling it to the government


----------



## Hir (Oct 28, 2009)

But we're talking about an individual person recieving the shot in the thread, not a whole government :>

I'm going to stop now.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 28, 2009)

Hold on wait a minute, why is everyone assuming this vaccine is safe? For one, it's barely even been tested. There are no guarantees that it won't cause problems. Plus, the first batch is a nasal vaccine, which are notorious for getting people sick.

I, for one, would NOT get a first-batch nasal vaccine. Ever.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 28, 2009)

Corto said:


> God dammit no that shit got mercury.
> 
> EDIT; I just realized Darkwing is fourteen. If memory serves me right, you can't even think at that age. Kid, trust your parents. I'm pretty sure they know more about this stuff than you do.
> EDIT x2: Or you can ask for advice on a furry art forum (and act like the only useful advice is the only one supporting your ill-conceived decision) because we're probably the smartests guys when it comes down to medicine.



I'll laugh if he catches it cause of this.

Do whatever you want then. You should trust yourself over all though. If YOU don't want it, don't get it. I've never got a flu shot and I haven't got the flu in years.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 28, 2009)

Also, I'd like to add that my mom told me that people who get the regular flu are more resistant to h1n1. And I _think_ I may have had the regular flu all of last week =D


----------



## Conker (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys do know that a vaccine is basically a weakened version of the virus and that developing symptoms is a possible side effect right? 

So, you could develop symptoms and feel like shit after taking the shot, but it should be less than if you actually got the flu without the shot.

But it is just a flu that people are harping on. I wouldn't bother with a shot, but meh. If it's free I wouldn't turn it down either. The odds of you getting deathly ill are pretty astronomical.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Also, I'd like to add that my mom told me that people who get the regular flu are more resistant to h1n1. And I _think_ I may have had the regular flu all of last week =D



remarkable


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Well... it was suposed that in my country (Mexico) there was the worst spread of that virus but... IÂ´m alive ^^;

Tell them that... it is a lie invented by the mass media to sell more antiseptic gel.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 29, 2009)

Cant you just tell them you took it but then...not?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 29, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Cant you just tell them you took it but then...not?



Paperwork. The parents could demand paperwork. Me and my fellow students have to do the same thing when getting the sticker to go on our badges so we don't have *have* to wear a mask when go into the hospital. >.>


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 29, 2009)

As a patient at a medical clinic, even if its a vaccine, you have the right to refuse treatment, and the doctors MUST respect that.

Anything else and your rights are being _violated_.

Endpoint: Despite belief, _YOU_ get the final say in weather or not you get the shot, not your parents.

Thank you.


----------



## Revy (Oct 29, 2009)

as most other people said, take the god damn thing.

free shit is free.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 29, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> As a patient at a medical clinic, even if its a vaccine, you have the right to refuse treatment, and the doctors MUST respect that.
> 
> Anything else and your rights are being _violated_.
> 
> ...



Do minor's have rights to refuse treatment? I know they need to have parental consent for almost anything (since if a doctor touches a child it can be considered "battery"), and I think parental consent overrides their refusal.

Or at least that's what I thought.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 29, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Do minor's have rights to refuse treatment? I know they need to have parental consent for almost anything (since if a doctor touches a child it can be considered "battery"), and I think parental consent overrides their refusal.
> 
> Or at least that's what I thought.



Past 16, at least in Texas, they have the right to refuse treatment. However, I think somewhere it said the OP was 14.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Past 16, at least in Texas, they have the right to refuse treatment. However, I think somewhere it said the OP was 14.



Therefore, his refusal is probably pointless, eh?


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

fucking golf clap


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> fucking golf clap



What?


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 29, 2009)

In most of America, the age where you can refuse medical treatment over what your parents say is 16. Also, at 16 you choose where you live if your parents get divorced.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 29, 2009)

Even If I'm wrong on the refuse treatment legally, If you feel THAT STRONGLY about not getting the swine flu vaccine, then you should let your parents know... the hard way.

If they try to take you to the clinic, don't get in the car.
If they expect you to get it when there not there (I don't know your situation) Then don't get it, and TELL them you didn't get it.
If they ground you, for any reason, just accept the grounding. It doesn't matter compared to what the end goal was. However, by the time it reaches this point, your parents hopefully start to see that this was a decision that you had thought over carefully, and let you have it there way.

One thing important though, is to show no hostility throughout this entire ordeal, or at least "offensive" hostilty, as this part walks a really fine line between "mature" and "immature"... you want to be mature.

If he/she tries to grab you, pull yourself free, for christ sake, but don't tell him/her to get off your case, god forbid strike at her. Just repeat that due to the fact you don't trust the vaccine, and you do not wish to be vaccinated, and that your sorry.

It wont be easy, but this is what you should do if you *STRONGLY* believe in not getting the vaccine

Prepare for sappy family moment afterward.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 29, 2009)

I had the swine flu 


AND LOOK IM ALIVE!

seriously though it was no big deal [the flu]
however they made me wear a mask and told me not to leave my house or else they would make me stay in the hospital D:
but I had it when it was new and a thret they knew nothing about....



so... yeah my post kinda dosent help :]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2009)

It all matters where you live.
Israel is giving shots only to those in the "red zone".
If your parents still want you to take one tell them you want to see how badly the virus is yourself and threathen them with a bat.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

I got the nasal vaccine last week. Completely harmless; it just tastes bitter when you swallow it after it passes through the sinuses. Can't blow your nose for 30 minutes afterward, but you can wipe it.

EVERYONE in my squadron had to get it. Mandatory shit. I'm perfectly fine. And as far as I know, the only people that got sick are the ones who were already sick, or are known to have bad immune systems anyway.


----------



## Corto (Oct 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Do whatever you want then. You should trust yourself over all though. If YOU don't want it, don't get it. I've never got a flu shot and I haven't got the flu in years.


That's my whole point, he can't trust himself over all. He's fucking fourteen. When I was 14 I thought that smoking with my nose instead of my mouth was a good idea. I even thought that VGCats was a decent comic!
I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm insulting the OP, but there's no way you'll convince me that a kid that just entered the "adults are always wrong and they don't understand shit and why don't they listen to meeee" age has the best ideas of what to do. Kids between 13 and 16 are not to be trusted.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 29, 2009)

Zombie_Genocide said:


> your parents hopefully start to see that this was a decision that you had thought over carefully, and let you have it there way.



Uh, he didn't exactly think it over carefully. He thinks there's mercury in the vaccine and that he's going to die. That's not exactly well researched, that's just believing stupid rumours. He's 14. 14 year old don't think things over carefully. :roll: Seriously, if you want to take a stand on something serious? Go for it. This is just stupid.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

Stop being retarded and listening to all the fear mongering on the news.  Just get the shot if they want you to take it, it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 29, 2009)

p.s don't be a pansey get the shot


----------



## Monkeykitten (Oct 29, 2009)

I am not sure that the H1N1 shot is one of the ones known to have mercury in it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 29, 2009)

Also, this is why I need to keep pointing out that you're 14, Darkwing.  Everyone obviously doesn't know, because people still treat you like you have a valid opinion.


----------



## Shino (Oct 29, 2009)

There's nothing to worry about safety-wise. If your offered the shot, I'd say take it. The chance of you having an adverse reaction to the shot is infinitesimal.

The only reason why I haven't bothered is I'm not going to go out of my way to get a relatively rare vaccine for something I know my body can fight off naturally when I'm not in a high-risk profession.

So short answer: take it, but tell your parents to stop freaking out.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2009)

DON'T BE A MAGGOT AND TAKE IT FOR THE SAKE OF [insert retarted thing here].


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

> Children being encouraged to line up for their flu shots with the same muscular enthusiasm that you'd expect of collective farmers, Stakhanovite coalminers and Reichsarbeitsdienst Autobahn labourers is not a particularly edifying sight. Interesting that the pitch is being made directly to children. Wouldn't you think the parents would actually be the people you'd want to convince? But of course that assumes this is actually about a particular immunisation campaign and not about interposing the state between breeders and their spawn and fostering a habit of cheerful obedience in minds too young to know better.
> 
> PS if you're actually frightened of the swine flu "epidemic" then your life is such a pale imitation of the real thing that it would probably be a relief to you if you suddenly dropped dead



some bullshit


----------



## Corto (Oct 29, 2009)

Who the fuck wrote that piece of retarded retardness? Of course, making lines for flu shots is bad because it kinda resembles people standing in lines at Nazi Germany. Holy shit, I bet those people buying groceries are nazi commies as well. We should be punching each other in order to get to the front, that's the American way!

FREEDOM!


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Corto said:


> Who the fuck wrote that piece of retarded retardness? Of course, making lines for flu shots is bad because it kinda resembles people standing in lines at Nazi Germany. Holy shit, I bet those people buying groceries are nazi commies as well. We should be punching each other in order to get to the front, that's the American way!
> 
> FREEDOM!


What do you expect, it's Load Blown dude. He's a bigger shitposter than Get Dancing ever was.


----------



## EnigmaOfSin (Oct 29, 2009)

*Insert exact same rage post as everyone else here*


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 29, 2009)

my parents are refusing to give me the vaccine cause it could cause neurological problems. that and they don't want to pay money. Yay for cheap parents.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Mercury is HARMLESS anyway, there's prescriptions where you eat pure mercury. It's the fumes that are toxic.



What the fuck are you talking about?  Of course mercury is toxic; especially the salts -- it causes severe nerve damage.  I'm also not aware of "pure mercury" being used to treat anything, at least not in this century.

The trace amounts that's in the shots won't do anything though.  The shot seems pretty safe, at least enough so that I wouldn't worry about it.  As in the other thread there's additives that have brought some controversy but I highly doubt it's unsafe.  If you're worried about mercury you'll get a lot more simply by eating fish.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What do you expect, it's Load Blown dude. He's a bigger shitposter than Get Dancing ever was.



see now maybe i dont get what shitposter means
because load_blown quoted what was probably a chain email that is topical as fearmongering bullshit

and get-dancing posted 'kill muslims' in basically every thread that ever existed


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> see now maybe i dont get what shitposter means
> because load_blown quoted what was probably a chain email that is topical as fearmongering bullshit
> 
> and get-dancing posted 'kill muslims' in basically every thread that ever existed


I was more talking about his obsession with Noise Music than his political ideology.  How come I never see these emails? I don't know.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I was more talking about his obsession with Noise Music than his political ideology.  How come I never see these emails? I don't know.



still dont get it, but its okay because i dont care anymore hooray

he probably went looking for one
but yeah, like ricky said, people's moms are really into chain letters, getting them, and repeating them

and they tend to buy that stuff


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> still dont get it, but its okay because i dont care anymore hooray
> 
> he probably went looking for one
> but yeah, like ricky said, people's moms are really into chain letters, getting them, and repeating them
> ...


I'll bet he subscribes to grandma mail.  But I really actually think he believes it. And since when did you ever care? Make believe is for children.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 29, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll bet he subscribes to grandma mail.  But I really actually think he believes it. And since when did you ever care? Make believe is for children.



okay


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

gr8


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah im a shitposter cause im not constantly talking about struggle and ass sex

rolleyes

maybe you should walk a mile in my holey sneakers before making wild accusations azure


just fyi i agree with the last part because i think swine flu is little shit


also what the fuck does my love of noise have to do with anything

sinister exaggerator guaranteed knows more about noise than me


i dont endorse everything i quote just so ya know


sometimes i like to get conversations started


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> yeah im a shitposter cause im not constantly talking about struggle and ass sex
> 
> rolleyes
> 
> ...


Man, you are so boring. I'll bet you wear chucks.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's my whole point, he can't trust himself over all. He's fucking fourteen. When I was 14 I thought that smoking with my nose instead of my mouth was a good idea. I even thought that VGCats was a decent comic!
> I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm insulting the OP, but there's no way you'll convince me that a kid that just entered the "adults are always wrong and they don't understand shit and why don't they listen to meeee" age has the best ideas of what to do. Kids between 13 and 16 are not to be trusted.



No matter the age, if you can't trust yourself especially when it comes to your body who can you trust? I stopped taking cough medicines (for medicinal purposes) when I was about 12 and my body getting sick for like 2 years boosted my immunity. I may not be a doctor but common sense will say "If you don't allow yourself to become dependent you will have more benefits in the end." Let your body do it's natural thing but if it gets serious take the medicines and watch how much of a bigger impact it has on a more active immunity system vs a dependent one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> And no, this isn't another one of my, "FUCK YOU PARENTS!" threads, this one is actually pretty serious.
> 
> My school is providing Swine Flu shots soon, and I don't want to take one. However, my parents are sort-of forcing the shot on me, and I don't want to take it because of all of the mercury and shit that is in it.
> 
> ...



Swine flu can kill, it depends on the person themselves mainly. There has been a number of reported deaths from swine flu here.


----------



## Corto (Oct 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> No matter the age, if you can't trust yourself especially when it comes to your body who can you trust?


How about "someone who knows better"? Like an expert on the field of medicine or your parents that have more experience and your well-being as their goal? 

I'm sorry, but the "kids can do what they want" argument is idiotic. I know kids that have eaten dirt, cut themselves while playing with scissors and even one that jumped into a river (after being told not to) and almost drowned. Now she suffers from brain damage and mentally didn't grow any older than 12 years old. Kids are retarded, but those between 13 and 16 are the worst because they not only think they're right, they also think they're smart enough to know better than those smarter than them and will disobey.



pheonix said:


> I stopped taking cough medicines (for medicinal purposes) when I was about 12 and my body getting sick for like 2 years boosted my immunity. I may not be a doctor but common sense will say "If you don't allow yourself to become dependent you will have more benefits in the end." Let your body do it's natural thing but if it gets serious take the medicines and watch how much of a bigger impact it has on a more active immunity system vs a dependent one.


Uh.
First of all, I'm sure that there's something in the theory of evolution that says that the strongest survive. Maybe you won't develop your immune system and simply die. That sounds like a shitty fate.
Second of all, do you even know what a vaccine is? The whole purpose is injecting you with a weaker version of the disease you're fighting in order to prepare your immune system and make it stronger.
So in a way you already wrote my argument. Thanks for that.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2009)

Corto said:


> Uh.
> First of all, I'm sure that there's something in the theory of evolution that says that the strongest survive. Maybe you won't develop your immune system and simply die. That sounds like a shitty fate.
> Second of all, do you even know what a vaccine is? The whole purpose is injecting you with a weaker version of the disease you're fighting in order to prepare your immune system and make it stronger.
> So in a way you already wrote my argument. Thanks for that.



Well shooting yourself up with vaccine prepares your white blood cells to fight that specific virus but, You have a lower white blood cell count because of it. "With strength comes less soldiers" so your immune system may miss things. I'm just going off by what I've caught and how fast I get better. I've never caught H1N1 and I've been around 3 people while they had it and never caught it. That's proof enough for me that healthy people don't need it. Unless you are a young child or a senior then you shouldn't get the vaccine imho. It works for some but harms others. I believe in my bodies natural immune system and it hasn't failed me. I'm not saying people shouldn't get them but if you're healthy don't make your body dependent on such things or something will come along that you don't have a vaccine for and you'll be screwed.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, my mom just signed the forms.

I've got no other choice but to take the shot now.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 29, 2009)

media is a lie


i dont think swine flu is a really big deal. just wash your hands when you go the bathroom >.>   too many people do not wash their damn hands


----------



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Well, my mom just signed the forms.
> 
> I've got no other choice but to take the shot now.



I want to know if it helps or not, it might just be nothing, (a placebo) just to get money. Hope you don't get a little sick from it but it wont be anything at all if you do. Just a little cough for a day or 2. don't get them all the time though, don't want your body getting used to the easy route.


----------



## Corto (Oct 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well shooting yourself up with vaccine prepares your white blood cells to fight that specific virus but, You have a lower white blood cell count because of it. "With strength comes less soldiers" so your immune system may miss things. I'm just going off by what I've caught and how fast I get better. I've never caught H1N1 and I've been around 3 people while they had it and never caught it. That's proof enough for me that healthy people don't need it. Unless you are a young child or a senior then you shouldn't get the vaccine imho. It works for some but harms others. I believe in my bodies natural immune system and it hasn't failed me. I'm not saying people shouldn't get them but if you're healthy don't make your body dependent on such things or something will come along that you don't have a vaccine for and you'll be screwed.


The idea behind vaccines is taking them while you're healthy! There's no use when you already got the disease, it's a prevention! You don't put on the condom after you got the girl pregnant!
I'm not suggesting people take anti-virals or stuff like that (real medicines) while healthy because that would be stupid and irresponsible, but your suggestion completely ignores the very point of getting a vaccine in the first place.

Also I smoke like a chimney and I don't have lung cancer, but that's no proof that people with my good looks are immune to it. If you seriously think your lucky ass case is an absolute proof of this flu not being very contagious then, yeah, that's wrong. I had a horrible cold while my roomate had the flu and I didn't get it. On the other hand, my friend was completely healthy before getting it. So yeah.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 29, 2009)

Corto said:


> The idea behind vaccines is taking them while you're healthy! There's no use when you already got the disease, it's a prevention! You don't put on the condom after you got the girl pregnant!
> I'm not suggesting people take anti-virals or stuff like that (real medicines) while healthy because that would be stupid and irresponsible, but your suggestion completely ignores the very point of getting a vaccine in the first place.
> 
> Also I smoke like a chimney and I don't have lung cancer, but that's no proof that people with my good looks are immune to it. If you seriously think your lucky ass case is an absolute proof of this flu not being very contagious then, yeah, that's wrong. I had a horrible cold while my roomate had the flu and I didn't get it. On the other hand, my friend was completely healthy before getting it. So yeah.



It is very rare for me to fall ill. I have been told by doctors themselves I have a very good immune system.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> The idea behind vaccines is taking them while you're healthy! There's no use when you already got the disease, it's a prevention! You don't put on the condom after you got the girl pregnant!
> I'm not suggesting people take anti-virals or stuff like that (real medicines) while healthy because that would be stupid and irresponsible, but your suggestion completely ignores the very point of getting a vaccine in the first place.
> 
> Also I smoke like a chimney and I don't have lung cancer, but that's no proof that people with my good looks are immune to it. If you seriously think your lucky ass case is an absolute proof of this flu not being very contagious then, yeah, that's wrong. I had a horrible cold while my roomate had the flu and I didn't get it. On the other hand, my friend was completely healthy before getting it. So yeah.



To the first part: that's why the children and elderly should get vaccines. He's 14 correct? His immune system is nearing it's top. there's no point in something if you don't actually need it. It depends on factors like existing conditions that he has but I'm sure he's just a normal teenage boy meaning he can do without it. If it's free whatever but don't spend money on it.

Also, the smoking thing. That doesn't even make sense. Lung cancer from smoking takes years to develop. That has no cure so shouldn't even be brought up in this discussion. 

I never said my personal health and experience as absolute proof. I simply stated that imho it wasn't needed and he shouldn't get it. My way of living is different then his so he may good a very good outcome by getting it, but if I did it would do more harm then good.

I also must bring up the quickness this vaccine came about. It seems that people should wait and see if the vaccine progresses further before jumping on the first dosing. Many people died from the first flu vaccines and even if the same amount don't parish people should at least wait till more studies are done before putting all hope and belief in this first distribution of the vaccine.


----------



## Corto (Oct 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Also, the smoking thing. That doesn't even make sense. Lung cancer from smoking takes years to develop. That has no cure so shouldn't even be brought up in this discussion.


It's just an hyperbole to ridicule your statement. Just because you're not sick doesn't mean that's an absolute that means vaccines aren't needed.



pheonix said:


> I never said my personal health and experience as absolute proof.





> I've never caught H1N1 and I've been around 3 people while they had it and never caught it. That's proof enough for me that healthy people don't need it.


Allright then.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> To the first part: that's why the children and elderly should get vaccines. He's 14 correct? His immune system is nearing it's top. there's no point in something if you don't actually need it. It depends on factors like existing conditions that he has but I'm sure he's just a normal teenage boy meaning he can do without it. If it's free whatever but don't spend money on it.
> 
> Also, the smoking thing. That doesn't even make sense. Lung cancer from smoking takes years to develop. That has no cure so shouldn't even be brought up in this discussion.
> 
> ...



Like you Pheonix, I also feel I do not need the vaccine, and I'd refuse it if it were offered, even for free.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

Corto said:


> It's just an hyperbole to ridicule your statement. Just because you're not sick doesn't mean that's an absolute that means vaccines aren't needed.
> 
> 
> Allright then.



Well I never said they aren't needed but I did state that knowing you are healthy and how often you catch any illness shows if you should expose your body to it. There's only so much that can be produced and the people who really need it should get it before all.

That's not *absolute* proof that it's *not needed* but that healthy people who take care of themselves shouldn't take something that's in limited quantity. It's just proof enough for me that many people can do without it, especially a man of the OPs age.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Like you Pheonix, I also feel I do not need the vaccine, and I'd refuse it if it were offered, even for free.



Then you must keep good tabs on your health rather then the paranoid people taking something that is in limited quantity that isn't needed in there bodies as much as in others.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

i wear adidas you asshole chucks are for dickheads

:3


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i wear adidas you asshole chucks are for dickheads
> 
> :3


This is refreshing. Perhaps we can yet be friends. I pimp these on the daily son


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is refreshing. Perhaps we can yet be friends. I pimp these on the daily son



i got all black with a green sole and red laces that i got from my old skate shoes cause the other laces were too short


the right one has a huge hole in the side and they both have like no support left and burst seams


i think when they go i might just get some more skate shoes cause theyre mad comfy


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i got all black with a green sole and red laces that i got from my old skate shoes cause the other laces were too short
> 
> 
> the right one has a huge hole in the side and they both have like no support left and burst seams
> ...


Word yo.  I'm gonna go shoe shopping this weekend.

/faggots love to shop


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Well, my mom just signed the forms.
> 
> I've got no other choice but to take the shot now.



Let us know if you die. :roll:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This is refreshing. Perhaps we can yet be friends. I pimp these on the daily son



I wear rainbow colored leather sandals. Even in the winter.

I hate shoes ;_;

I need to upgrade soon, though, because they're falling apart.

ONLY SANDALS THOUGH.

(BTW, the rainbowness isn't as tacky as you think X3)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

HEY GUYS ARE WE TALKING ABOUT SHOES

I wear black Converse All Stars and I love them to death. :3



AzurePhoenix said:


> Word yo.  I'm gonna go shoe shopping this weekend.
> 
> /faggots love to shop



You are so gay. :3

I bought three hats on Wednesday D:


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

I wear Sperry Topsiders. 



David M. Awesome said:


> I bought three hats on Wednesday D:



I need to get my hats out of storage so I can out hat you.


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

I want New Rocks...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

Relevent


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I need to get my hats out of storage so I can out hat you.



If they are all baseball caps you have already lost.



Nargle said:


> Relevent



Are those doggy shoes :3


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If they are all baseball caps you have already lost.



lol Who do you think I am? I got all sorts of different hates, even the ones spics use for roofing. I got a top hat as well as other varieties. You can never have too many hats.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Are those doggy shoes :3



What else? =3


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 30, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Let us know if you die. :roll:



If I die you all owe me 2 million dollars.


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> If I die you all owe me 2 million dollars.



It is a deal.


----------



## Pie (Oct 30, 2009)

I am personally offended you feel the shot is dangerous! The first swine flu vaccines were being produced at the medical centre I study at! *shakes paw*. Okay, I'm kidding.

As harmless as the swine flu is to the average person (Same symptoms as the flu), it is still highly contagious and very dangerous to anyone with a compromised immune system. I'd say take the shot


----------



## Eisen (Oct 30, 2009)

Not to get off on the wrong foot, but Jesus Christ you people are morons.

Don't you know that there've been several cases in the past where more people died of swine flu vaccine than the flu itself?


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Oct 31, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Uh, he didn't exactly think it over carefully. He thinks there's mercury in the vaccine and that he's going to die. That's not exactly well researched, that's just believing stupid rumours. He's 14. 14 year old don't think things over carefully. :roll: Seriously, if you want to take a stand on something serious? Go for it. This is just stupid.


 
Now, Here is thing thing.

He didn't ask us "What should I do, get it or not get it?"

He asked us "How do I convince my parents to not give me the shot?"

Talk about having a topic derailed. >_>


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 31, 2009)

Eisen said:


> Not to get off on the wrong foot, but Jesus Christ you people are morons.
> 
> Don't you know that there've been several cases in the past where more people died of swine flu vaccine than the flu itself?



oh shit


what does that mean



David M. Awesome said:


> HEY GUYS ARE WE TALKING ABOUT SHOES
> 
> I wear black Converse All Stars and I love them to death. :3



nike punks fuck off


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, if you die from the H1N1 virus that has killed at LEAST 244,000 FEWER people worldwide (at most 440,000 fewewr ) than the seasonal flu typically does every single year, from taking the fucking _vaccine_... sure, we'll pay up.


----------

